# Japfest photo's...150+



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

After a brief spot of rain in the morning, it turned out to be a really good event, there was too many cars on display to take photo's of so here are some of the ones that stood out enough for me to take a couple of snaps...

Im still learning so be gentle....any comments more than welcome:lol:

Hope you enjoy..:thumb:


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great photos! Looks like a good day. Thanks for sharing them all :thumb:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

nice pics :driver:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I detailed the black Skyline with the gold wheel last week


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice pics mate! Not a Jap fan really, but those R34's kick so much ass!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

woo we know where some peoples lunch money goes


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Richf said:


> I detailed the black Skyline with the gold wheel last week


I actually thought that it was rather clean compared to the others, good job :lol:

cheers for the comments guys...!


----------



## james.dylan83 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great photos of great cars, and a Fabia Vrs in your sig, top marks :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks

my best picture ....


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing mate......


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice photos, was a good day :thumb:

Richf...do you own a skyline as there was one with a plate the same as your username?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah that was mine , on the same stand as the black one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67635


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice selection of photos. What's all that crap in the Driftworks engine bay - don't tell me that's all from the wheels?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Richf said:


> Yeah that was mine , on the same stand as the black one
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67635


That's the one mate, very nice and I couldn't resist an engine bay shot :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Nice selection of photos. What's all that crap in the Driftworks engine bay - don't tell me that's all from the wheels?


No that was actually extinguishant, it caught on fire during the first drifting session :doublesho

This also happened to one of the other Driftworks guys...


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I missed that one - I was down at the other side of the track. Saw it in the paddock looking very sorry later though!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

nudda said:


> thanks
> 
> my best picture ....


Is it me, or does blondie look a few months gone?



lego_man said:


> This also happened to one of the other Driftworks guys...


My daughter posted a video of that on Facebook, she was stood just along from where he smacked the Armco.

Turbo-charged car, normally-aspirated talent 

This is the aftermath (pics courtesy of my daughter)


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> That's the one mate, very nice and I couldn't resist an engine bay shot :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 8136


nice one , thanks


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

parish said:


> Is it me, or does blondie look a few months gone?
> 
> My daughter posted a video of that on Facebook, she was stood just along from where he smacked the Armco.
> 
> ...


Ouch, I didn't get to see the damage up close, but it was one hell of a wack :lol:

Bet they were a bit sore this morning :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good pics mate and i spotted this one :thumb:









That's the Impreza i detailed last weekend


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

beardboy said:


> That's the Impreza i detailed last weekend


Very Imprezive

/coat


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

cheers Mark


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

it looks like no-one got a pic of my Ek9


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

The size on the turbo on the Norris Evo!, saw it at the NEC at the start of the year and though F**k me then.

Great photos


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers for all the comments guys!!:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Great photos! looks like a good day out.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

e pics, looks like a good day. This one just makes me want to bust out the buckets and polish......


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

wrx and tme are my fave cars

not keen on the rest


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Rilla said:


> e pics, looks like a good day. This one just makes me want to bust out the buckets and polish......


LOL. Exactly what I said when I was stood right next to it with my mates on the day. They thought I was mad.


----------

